# Angry Demanding Barking When my attention needs to be elsewhere



## mlg (Feb 23, 2020)

Ellie is 13 years old and in good physical health except sleeping more and moving a bit slower. She's a very sweet agreeable soul except when my attention is toward other adults. She gives us 15 seconds and then begins to bark so much that the conversation is over. Last year I posted something about her and said this behavior feels "willful", demanding - and LOUD. As a small puppy we had a walker who allowed this center-of-attention to flourish. For several years I used one of those devices that makes an uncomfortable noise the dogs can hear to stop her from barking. It worked pretty well and I only had to use it as a "reminder". However she is now too old to deliberately be subjected to this device.

Since the pandemic I've been working at home, mostly Zoom with a few in person meetings a week during the last few months. Ellie has always been allowed to attend these meetings and was quiet after she introduced herself  For 13 years she tolerated being locked in the other end of the house when there was an occasional meeting she could not join.

Since Covid she simply WON'T be locked in another part of the house during the infrequent times when she can't attend a meeting with me. She stands at the closest door and barks loudly and incessantly for the entire hour I'm in a meeting without her. Needless to say this is not good for my work and it is very hard to concentrate.

I know it could be "anxiety"- but I don't believe it. She barks determination so loud and clear. I've tried letting her know in advance, giving her a special treat etc., to no avail. As a result of the pandemic she lost the doggie playgroup she'd been attending since age 2. She used to attend 7-10 of my in person meetings. Now only two or three people actually meet in person. And...she's definitely aged.

For business reasons I need to find a way to stop her barking - be it anger or anxiety. I'd hate to put her on some kind of tranquilizer - she's a very tranquil peaceful dog at all other times. I tried two different "calming" treats and saw no difference. Wondering if a CBD formulation would be safe for her and which one(s). Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mlg said:


> Ellie is 13 years old and in good physical health except sleeping more and moving a bit slower. She's a very sweet agreeable soul except when my attention is toward other adults. She gives us 15 seconds and then begins to bark so much that the conversation is over. Last year I posted something about her and said this behavior feels "willful", demanding - and LOUD. As a small puppy we had a walker who allowed this center-of-attention to flourish. For several years I used one of those devices that makes an uncomfortable noise the dogs can hear to stop her from barking. It worked pretty well and I only had to use it as a "reminder". However she is now too old to deliberately be subjected to this device.
> 
> Since the pandemic I've been working at home, mostly Zoom with a few in person meetings a week during the last few months. Ellie has always been allowed to attend these meetings and was quiet after she introduced herself  For 13 years she tolerated being locked in the other end of the house when there was an occasional meeting she could not join.
> 
> ...


I’ve got nothing but sympathy to offer. I also have an old dog demand barker! Fortunately, I can make him be quiet by stuffing him in his bed time crate in our bedroom as a last resort. That doesn’t sound like it will work for your girl? My only other suggestion is to ask your vet.


----------



## mlg (Feb 23, 2020)

Saw vet today and she recommended I try a full spectrum CBD which can be given on an as needed basis. This could be very good because I only NEED to have her be quiet a few hours a week. I was told to give it to her an hour before I need her to shut-up! 
Will report back - I have to order it online.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

mlg said:


> Saw vet today and she recommended I try a full spectrum CBD which can be given on an as needed basis. This could be very good because I only NEED to have her be quiet a few hours a week. I was told to give it to her an hour before I need her to shut-up!
> Will report back - I have to order it online.


Make sure to try a little at first, and not on an empty stomach. We give Charlie treats w CBD sometimes, which mellow him out when we’re leaving him alone (also give about an hour in advance) but when I gave him the pure CBD oil he threw up…and apparently that’s not uncommon. Hope it works for you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We give Pixel CBD oil for her fear of thunder storms. I know it definitely helps her with that!


----------

